# Augmentation du smic au 1er septembre ???



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les Filles 

Je voulais savoir si c'est vrai que le smic va encore augmenté (yessss 🥳) et va passer à *3.17 € brut* (2.48 € net) ????


----------



## booboo (15 Septembre 2022)

*À compter du 1er Septembre 2022*, le salaire minimum conventionnel passe à *3,17 € bruts* suite à la publication au journal officiel de l’avenant n°2 à l’annexe 5 relative aux salaires minima conventionnels applicables aux assistants maternels du particulier employeur du 13 mai 2022.


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Super ! Merci booboo


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Oui c'est tout à fait exact 
Le salaire minimum des assistantes maternelles a était revalorisé de 4%
Ce qui le porte à 3,17€ brut de l'heure 
Celui ci étant supérieur au smic c'est bien ce nouveau taux horaire brut qui sera pris en compte dès le 1er septembre 2022 

Attention ⚠ 
Si votre salaire horaire brut est supérieur à ce minima il n'y aura pas d'augmentation de votre taux


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

et pour les INDEMNITES D'ENTRETIEN ?
 Ca change ou pas ??


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Non pas de changement pour les IE 
Car les indemnités sont calculées sur la base du minimum légal garanti et non sur le salaire minimal


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

ok Merci Assmatzam


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
En fait il n'y a pas de revalorisation du SMIC en septembre.
Il faut distinguer deux facteurs.
Le minimum en fonction du SMIC qui se calcule de la façon suivante SMIC x 2.25 / 8 
soit 11.07 x 2.25 /8 = 3.11€ brut
Et le minimum conventionnel qui lui vient d'être revalorisé en fonction de l'accord étendue et qui lui est de 3.17€ brut.
donc on doit appliquer le plus favorable si on est en dessous de 3.17€
Pour celle qui sont au-dessus cela ne change rien.


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Petite rectification j'ai commis une erreur
Pour le calcul par rapport au SMIC c'est bon
Le minimum en fonction du SMIC qui se calcule de la façon suivante SMIC x 2.25 / 8
soit 11.07 x 2.25 /8 = 3.11€ brut
Par contre conventionnellement le minimum pour les assistantes maternelles est de 3.06€
et de 3.18€ pour celle qui sont titulaire du titre AM-GE.
 voir le texte officiel ici

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Donc au 1er/09, c'est 3.06 ou 3.11 ???


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut on prend le plus favorable


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

C'est comme pour les ie on prend le plus favorable entre le conve,ntionnel et le légal


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

3,17€ brut étant le plus avantageux des 2 montants
C'est ce montant ci qui sera retenue et qui servira de base minimal à compter du 1er septembre 2022


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Ok d'accord MERCI pour vos explications @Pioupiou et @assmatzam 😀

Belle journée 🧚‍♂️


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Le texte officiel dit 3,18 et non 3,17 comme le donne certain site.
Voir le lien.
Attention le minimum 3,18€ n'est que pour celle qui on suivit et obtenu le titre de assistantes maternelles -garde d'enfants. 
Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire de cette qualification li minimum conventionnel est de 3,06€, dance cas le minimum légal est plus avantageux.


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

A propos j'ai demandé à une juriste qui et comment a t on ce titre?
Il s'agit d'une combinaison de formations continues faites avec Iperia qui ouvre droit à ce titre et permet alors d'avoir une majoration de 3% sur le minimum. Si j'ai bien compris il faut demander un Certificat à Iperia?!

J'avoue que bien que je sois très friande de formations continues, je me suis dit que leur malheureux 3% d'un SMIC AM très en dessous de ce qui se pratique depuis longtemps n'allait pas faire une mouvement de foule en faveur des formations.

Mais en lisant cette question je ne sais pas si je suis plus choquée ou plus triste de constater qu'il y a encore des collègues pour accepter ce taux ridicule et de n'être alors augmenté qu'à la faveur de ce dispositif.
Vraiment, je t'encourage à rencontrer tes collègues de secteur pour les convaincre de faire mieux respecter notre metier, s'accorder pour de meilleures conditions. Sérieusement, même 3.18€ BRUT/h c'est pas possible. Une AM, ayant pris du temps pour être formée en plus, qui a 3 enfants en simultanés percevrait 9.54€ brut contre 11.07€ brut pour un ouvrier travaillant à l'usine... et il n'est pas dit du tout que ces 3 enfants soient présents en même temps, élargissant en prime l'amplitude horaire, contrairement à l'ouvrier à l'usine.

Je sais, c'est difficile de parler d'argent mais les choses ne peuvent pas bouger dans le bon sens sans s'allier.

Tu peux aussi commencer par consulter le site monenfant.fr et d'autres sites connus pour voir la fourchette de prix des collègues, tu seras peut être surprise de découvrir que tu as de la marge pour mieux négocier, que tes collègues ne t'ont pas attendues... et ce ne sont pas les PE qui viendront te le dire... évidemment.


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement travailler pour le minimum m'a toujours laissée perplexe 😳


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

nan nan ne vous inquiétez pas pour moi 

je ne suis pas au minimum même si mon tarif n'est pas le maximum non plus.
Pour mon contrat qui vient de se terminer début septembre, je prenais 3,00 € net/h (pour 44h/sem en AC).
Et là pour mon nouveau contrat, je prends 3.20 € net/h (pour 40h/sem en AC).

c'est juste (même si on n'a pas le droit de le faire 🤪) que j'applique cette augmentation quand même !

et ce même si la Ramette a dit au dernier PE que mon tarif était élevé !!! tu parles il y en a à 3.60 € !! alors moi 3.00 € pffffffff😡


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

ouf me voilà rassurée!

Du coup si tu n'es pas au minimum, si aucune clause dans ton contrat ne prévoit une augmentation automatique il te faut la proposer, la négocier mais tu ne peux pas l'imposer.


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

oui oui je propose (aucune clause au contrat) et aucun PE ne trouve à redire , car je dis "tout le monde est augmenté donc nounou aussi !"


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Septembre 2022)

La logique m'échappe  d'appliquer cette augmentation, car c'est  faire feu de tout bois en profitant de tous les minimums conventionnels ou légaux, même si on n'est pas concerné, pour réévaluer sont taux horaires. Ce la me semble hasardeux vis à vis des employeurs qui risque de se lasser.
Personnellement je réévalue tous les ans en janvier mon taux horaire suite à la parution du SMIC par un avenant conformément aux clauses de mon contrat afin de tenir compte de l'inflation.


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Je pense surtout que si les PE se renseignent ils verront que non ce n'est pas "tout le monde est augmenté". Je pense aussi qu'ils seront tentés de se renseigner si c'est la énième augmentation (style un mois sur 2 non prévue) et surtout s'ils ont le sentiment qu'elle devient carrément plus chere que les autres du même secteur


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Je sais mais qui ne tente rien ....


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai mais à l'avenir pense à plutôt tenter une négo à la signature du contrat mentionnant une augmentation automatique, les PE sont OK, ils signent en connaissance de cause, tu es certaine de ne pas t'attirer d'ennui, les PE verront que tout est transparent et honnête. Tu n'auras aucun mal à négocier cette clause qui est très courante et d'autant plus justifiée que tu sais que ton taux de départ est dans la fourchette basse de ton secteur.


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

ok d'accord Griselda je vais le faire. C'est vrai ce sera + honnête et + sûr écrit noir sur blanc, même si j'en avais parlé à l'entretien.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @Griselda 

Si je note cette phrase au contrat ca va ?  : "Pour information, il y aura une augmentation automatique de MON taux horaire brut, en fonction de l'augmentation du minimum conventionnel et/ou du minimum légal.  Exemple : si l'un des 2 minima augmente de 0.03 €, mon taux horaire passera de 3.84 € brut à 3.87 € brut, à la date prévue de ladite augmentation  "


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Pioupiou c'est illégal. 
Chaque année une négociation salariale doit avoir lieu avec l'employeur. Sauf salaire horaire minimum conventionnel, un salaire horaire ne peut légalement pas être réévalué unilatéralement sur ou par rapport à une augmentation du SMIC. 
Ce point nous a été précisé par deux avocats lors de ma formation sur l'évolution des contrats suite à la nouvelle convention collective. 
De plus et de manière plus générale une clause supérieure à la convention collective n'est valable que si elle respecte un cadre légal qu'il soit du code du travail ou celui de l'action sociale et des familles. Ce qui rend beaucoup de clauses supérieures négociées souvent évoquées illégales.


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Je ne mettrais pas "pour Information" car cela sous entends que c'est une clause non négociée mais imposée. 

Mettre plutôt "Une augmentation automatique est prévue ainsi: ..."

Ensuite il est dit qu'une indexation à l'augmentation du SMIC serait interdite (ce que je trouve un peu idiot mais bon) du coup mieux vaut, pour éviter une possibilité de litige, mettre comme condition ou une date ou "à date anniversaire" un pourcentage fixe d'augmentation.

Quoi qu'il arrive dès lors que tu mentionne clairement dès le départ en donnant ton taux horaire qu'une augmentation serait prévue si ils signent avec toi, les PE te choisiront en connaissance de cause. Le mentionner clairement au contrat permet de conserver une trace écrite de cette négociation, il n'y a donc pas besoin de redemander leur accord par un Avenant au moment de l'augmentation prévue. 
L'avantage surtout c'est d'être certaine qu'un PE ne pourra pas prétendre que Nounou abuse, qu'il n'avait pas compris que ça pouvait se produire, qu'elle les piège en leur demandant une négo car s'ils ne veulent pas changer d'AM ils seraient bien obligés d'accepter au risque qu'elle pose son tablier... et surtout, surtout, cela préserve la relation de confiance: être claire et transparente.

Nous détestons un PE qui débarque au bout de 6 mois en nous demandant de réduire notre contrat ou de modifier les horaires car nous nous sentons piégées. Encore pire si nous comprenons qu'au moment de la signature du contrat ils avaient l'idée que ça risquait de se produire. 
Pour un PE c'est pareil. Il n'appréciera pas que nous changions les termes du contrat sans l'avertir, encore pire s'il se rend compte qu'on lui laisse croire que c'est une obligation alors que ça n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup @Griselda


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Alors j'ai tourné ma phrase différemment sur mes contrats 

Il est conclu entre les deux parties en tant que clause supérieure à la convention collective qu'à chaque date anniversaire contrat soit au (j'indique le mois par exemple 1er janvier ) les taux horaire brut indiqué ci dessus seront revalorisés à hauteur de 4,00%

Et j'indique le montant 
Par exemple 
5€ brut du 1er janvier 2022 au 31 décembre 2022 

5,20€ du 1er janvier 2023 au 31 décembre 2023

5,408€ brut du 1er janvier 2024 au 31 décembre 2024

Etc....


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Merci @assmatzam


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Bien évidemment si il y a changement du nombre d'heures à la baisse les taux horaire brut contrat seront re négocier 
Et cette clause sera de nouveau inscrite


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Les aides de la caf augmentent pour les parents chaque année 
Le smic augmente chaque année 

Donc aucune raison que mon salaire ne soit pas revalorisé également


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bien sûr mais il n'a pas légalement à l'être en ces termes. D'ailleurs se rapporter à la convention collective pour invoquer une clause supérieure à ce sujet est impropre car ce n'est pas la convention collective qui détermine ce principe mais le code du travail.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Septembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Et non ce n'est pas illégal de réévaluer son taux horaire du même taux que le smic du moment qu'il est connu (arrêt  de cours  de cassation) qui plus est comme je l'ai préciser dans mon post et sur mon contrat cela ce fait par un avenant.
Je suis dans la l'égalité. 
Ce qui est illégal c'est de le faire de façon unilatérale  et de façon  systématique. 
*Négocier sur la base d’un indice connu.* L’index « prohibé » ne l’est que lorsqu’il n’est pas connu : une fois sa valeur définitive et connue, vous pouvez l’utiliser lors de la négociation des salaires : il ne s’agit plus d’une réévaluation automatique décidée à l’avance (Cass. soc. 30.04.1985 n° 84-40.450)


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

La convention collective stipule bien les termes du contrat qui doivent être respectés et ses modalités ainsi que le calcul d'une mensualisation 

Donc s'y référé me paraît logique 
Dès lors que rien n'est stipulé à ce sujet sur la rubrique concerné


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Tu donneras des cours de droit aux avocats qui nous ont briefés mardi soir 😃 ils ne sont pas allés au bout de ta démonstration. D'ailleurs dans le nouveau contrat qui nous ai proposé par l'association à laquelle j'adhère et qui a été remodelé sur les conseils de ce cabinet d'avocats spécialisé en droit du travail il n'apparaît que la mention d'une clause prévoyant une négociation annuelle.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Et bien pour ma part j'ai rédigé moi même mon contrat
Il est clair et sans entourloupes 

Les parents signent en connaissance des choses


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Même avec un accord des deux parties une clause peut être illégale et donc abusive. 
Moi aussi je faisais comme cela et je croyais bien faire.
Mais il s'avère que non.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Septembre 2022)

Du moment qu'un avenant est proposé tu es dans la l'égalité  puisque  il peut le refuser car c'est  une négociation  avec acceptation ou refus de l'autre partie.


----------

